# Crossbow of choice



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

I am planning on getting a crossbow. I am leaning toward a Horton but keeping my option open. Any comments or preference? Thanks!%


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a Horton Legend and wouldn't trade it for anything in the world.


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

i won't trade it for the world. the wife even has a horton .


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i shoot a ten pt. and everyone in my family shoots a ten pt. never had a problem with em. and if i did the factory is close in suffield.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Fishstix said:


> I have a Horton Legend and wouldn't trade it for anything in the world.


same here!!!


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

I own a older horton that is a great bow. I shoot a compound and let my son shoot the horton. Now a buddy of mine has a stryker crossbow and all I can say is wow. If I buy another crossbow I would have to consider one. I watched him pile bolts on top of each other from 70 yards it was very impressive. A tad expensive but seems to be a sweet bow.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

If money is not a big thing then I would go with a 10 point. I saw a guy shoting one at 50 yards and it was still flat.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

my legend hd 175 shoots 50 flat too....

although shaun frames bowtech desert stryker is insane!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

ten point for me. i know more than 10 people with them and we all love them!


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

I have Horton Legend....have had it almost 10 years.. super bow. No problems. But have also seen 10 points, Excaliburs, that are nice.

Comes down to personal preference.

I would suggest you try each one and pay attention to:

Cost
Weight of the bow in your hands and general comfort
Horizontal length of limbs. (Long limbs do not allow for manueverability in close quarters)

Good luck and good hunting with whatever you choose.

Rich


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have a Horton legend, but got it because the factory is les sthan a mile from my house. Never had any problems at reasonable distances. It is a bit noisy, which could lead to a deer jumping the string, but I refuse to shot farther than 30 yds at a deer with any xbow or compund bow, so it shouldnt matter for me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

call me cheap, i dont care. ive owned one crossbow and i got it back when i got out of the navy for $200 off my neighbor. its a horton hunter and its killed many, many whitetail. only have a single pin on the front and the dial-a-range peep on the rear. sighted dead on at 25 yards and i wouldnt give it up for a fancy new one guess im voting for horton also.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a Horton Hunter Supreme that has killed many deer. I like the fact that Horton is only 30 minutes from my house. I took it there a few weeks ago to have the dial-a-range replaced and they did it for free. They also replaced the limbs, trigger mechanism, cables and string for a decent price. Basically have a brand new bow now. Limbs are only warranted for 3 years. Trigger didn't need replaced, but I upgraded it to shoot a different type of arrow. I've loved it! Was gonna sell and buy one of their vertical bows, but don't want to get rid of it now. Probably has another 10 years left in it.


----------



## jarrettz97 (Mar 1, 2009)

None my my business to sway your decision but what made you choose a crossbow over compound? Of course its totally up too you in preference and all but too me...it gives me more of a satisfaction in shooting deer or any other game with a compound than a crossbow....Im not against crossbows at all...its just if you would ever hunt out of state...some states only allow compounds not crossbow...especially if you want to shoot in tournaments?? Totally up too you!!! I hunt with High Country "Excalibur" compound....old school...but at 40 yards ive got a 3" spread...all in the shooter...definitley up too you...ive heard great things on horton....also heard bowtec is makin like a $2000 crossbow?? crazy.....gooluck with your decision!!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have two hortons, a yukon sl and a HD175, boys and I take deer with both,dont think you can go wrong with them and now is the time to buy them if your looking used,you can get them for dirt cheap.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I to am looking to upgrade my crossbow.I've got a horton explorer XL150 and it weighs more than my smoke pole.Had to give up the compound for shoulder reasons now a lighter crossbow sounds good.Thinking of trying to keep in five to six hundred range? havent looked serious yet,so i'm also looking for ideas.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

powerstrokin73 said:


> ten point for me. i know more than 10 people with them and we all love them!


I agree with the ten point!!! I have a horton hunter too,& jennings devastator....but find myself taking the tenpoint to the stands


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

You could buy a Tenpoint, or a couple of Hortons for the same ammount. !%Nothin wrong with a backup.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm awaiting an '09 Bowtech Strykeforce. Same dimensions as the Desert Stryker just 35fps faster. I don't know if it will become my "favorite" but it's hard not to like 385fps


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a older Horton with PSE limbs on it, a single dot Red Dot and I am a happy camper, sticks em all. My buddy bought a Xcaliber last fall then spent the fall and winter buying accessories for it just so it would shoot like my horton. The first 4 deer he shot at he missed them all, the Rage blades would open during the flight of the arrow and go south into the dirt. All that money on a fancy bow and top end broadheads and all he got was $hit on. You don't need to spend all that money on a Xbow. Like a car or boat, get it off the lot and it looks a lot better when the salesman is not sticking something more costly under your nose. I am a sales person, nothing better than seeing a guy come in with a couple of buddies with the fever, boat, car or bow. Shaming a guy in front of his buddies about not getting the nice one has paid a lot of bills. Sorry but every one has to eat.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I got a Yukon and ive missed a lot of deer with it so dont get one of those!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a 10 Ten Point that is about 8 years old and shoots carbon arrows at 307 fps and it is very accurate, it is a little loud when you shoot it but I heard the newer ones a much quieter


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't overlook Excalibur line. Quick, quiet, and shoot flat. Less moving parts and less worries in the long run. They are simple yet effective.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

something else to keep in mind. i bought my father a cross bow. two things working against me. 1 he is 72, two he has very short arms its hard for him to cock it, i recommend a ten point with the crank .


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I spent 3 years analyzing the right crossbow for me. in the end quality beat out price... tenpoint has the aluminum rail system vs the plastic on horton... I like the accessories, feel, and low maintenance on the ten point... spent 400 on the titan... been a great bow... not to mention local support from the hunters outlet.


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

without a doubt I would buy an excaliber. Seen to many problems with PSE, Horton, and Ten point. You cant hurt the Excaliber.Extreem heat or extreem cold doesnt phase it. your not spending money on upkeep with cables, pulleys and limbs. Made for serious hunting.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bgpark1 said:


> I spent 3 years analyzing the right crossbow[/COLOR] for me. in the end quality beat out price... tenpoint has the aluminum rail system vs the plastic on horton... I like the accessories, feel, and low maintenance on the ten point... spent 400 on the titan... been a great bow... not to mention local support from the hunters outlet.




my horton has an aluminum rail


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

How about quietness.How much difference in the excaliber single limb styles vs. the double limb style or brand.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Stampede said:


> How about quietness.How much difference in the excaliber single limb styles vs. the double limb style or brand.


i honestly dont think sound plays any role here, that bolt is there so fast deer cant react in time, IMO. i know ive never had one jump until after the bolt hit its mark,(at least that ive seen).


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

just got a horton legacy 175 two weeks ago. it's shoots great i am getting excited for my first deer with it.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Shooting a Excalibur Exocet 200


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I shoot a 15 year old horton supermag. Kills em dead.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a 10 point pro fusion.
sweet shootin bow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

i saw a pse in the latest field and stream... shoots like 415 fps, seems like itd be a sweet crossbow if you got the extra 1,200 bucks laying around lol... and it mounts on a AR-15


----------

